# Putting my M1 Garande on long term loan



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

After visiting my dad over the holidays and going over some of his guns (and receiving a couple), I decided that one of mine needed a home where it would get some use. I've only put about 6 rounds thru her since I got it from my FIL when he passed, and according to the logbook, only 161 rounds have gone thru her since 1995; when FIL took posession from the armory/gunsmith. This gun deserves more field time than that, and I'm sure dad will put her to use.
She will be on permanent loan (as my dad suggested, so if something happens, it will return to me); he feels her true place is with my wife and I (since it was her dad's baby), but would gladly use and display her for a while.
Springfield 2993XXX
I know it has been explained to me how to add pics, but I have to admit, I'm "linking challenged".
Hope you enjoy, delivering her Saturday.
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/roadkingsedan/DSC01933.jpg
<a href="http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/roadkingsedan/?action=view&amp;current=DSC01933.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/roadkingsedan/DSC01933.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>










http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/roadkingsedan/DSC01939.jpg
<a href="http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/roadkingsedan/?action=view&amp;current=DSC01939.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/roadkingsedan/DSC01939.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>









Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting the photos. Your Dad will really enjoy shooting that piece of US history. I especially enjoy the "ping" of the empty embloc clip being ejected from the magazine. Make sure you warn your Dad to watch his thumb when he loads the clip into the magazine, too LOL!

I have to admit that the M1 Garand is probably my most favorite rifle. It is the one rifle that I have the most of, too. I have three Garands made by Springfield, a Winchester and an International Harvester.

While your baby is on loan to your Dad, might I suggest trying to find some original USGI furniture for it. (Unless, of course, the current stock has sentimental value to you....for instance if your FIL had made it himself).

Question: Is there a name and date on your sling. It looks like an original USGI M1907 sling from the photo.

If you really want to shoot some history, I have two boxes of military 1945 armor peircing M2 ball for sale at Gunbroker: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=208094876


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

"The greatest battle implement ever devised." General George Patton's quoted opinion of the M1


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Cabin, got a few of those rounds as well.
Have all the original hardware, cosmolined and wrapped. Original sling is stored as well, the one on itis aftermarket, no markings, just a sling my FIL was comfortable.
Dad knows about "Garande thumb".
I have 2 others, Springfield and Winchester wrapped and locked away, nowhere near as nice as this one, mind you, along with a few 03s, all #s matching originals. I just don't shoot the big boys much, prefer my m1 carbines and .22s and pistols. They will all be passed down to my boys when they are old enough.
Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Roadking said:


> ....prefer my m1 carbines....


What manufacturer(s) of the M1 carbine do you own? I have only one, made by Rock-ola, but it is 100% correct as far as parts go. My brother owns eight M1 carbines, each a different manufacturer, incuding a vary rare paratrooper model.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> What manufacturer(s) of the M1 carbine do you own? I have only one, made by Rock-ola, but it is 100% correct as far as parts go. My brother owns eight M1 carbines, each a different manufacturer, incuding a vary rare paratrooper model.


I'm down to just my Universal (non mil) and my Winchester. FIL had about 30plus, Rock-ola, Postal Meter, Saginaw, paratrooper styles as well...he was on a mission to get at least 1 of every manufacturer. He completed his mission prior to his passing, and unloaded a ton of them, save a few, which MIL sold off...:sob: He had his C&R FFL, and going to the gun shows was alway interesting. One time there was a quilting show in the same building. He had picked up 6 that day. He was carrying 4 and I had 2, plus my purchases. While walking out, three older ladies were obviously unhappy with us and the gun show, so he states in a loud voice..."Let's see one of those truckers on 83 cut me off now!" Dang near wet myself as the ladies quickly scurried away.

I did wind up with about 100+ magazines, Mil (40 or so 15 rounders still in cosmo and paper) as well as non mil 10s, 15s and 30sand sufficient ammo to carry me thru my lifetime.
Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think your deceased FIL was reincarnated into my brother!

At the last auction I was to, I bought a box of miscellaneous M1 carbine stuff for around $15. Not near as big a purchase as yours, but it did contain about five USGI 15rd mags, another five 30rd mags, and a bunch of USGI and non-mil pouches, slings and oiler. I'll probably end up selling most of in on Ebay or Gunbroker.

If you're ever interested, I have a new-in-box M1 Garand walnut stock set made by Boyds (another auction purchase I didn't need, but couldn't pass up). The set currently sells for around $100 from Boyds. I'd sell mine for less than that.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

On a side note; checked out some of your auctions. I forgot about the collectability of old ammo and ammo boxes. The .32 S&W caught my eye; I've got about 15 boxes on the shelf. Never use them, always use newer...now I know why. How much is involved in getting on gunbroker to just sell parts and old ammo? Got enough new ammo, so thinking now of selling the old stuff for newer.
As for the stock...any pics? Might be interested for my other one.
Matt


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Not to change the subject ( too much), but I've never noticed the "ping" when the clip ejects or had any trouble with M1 thumb. I can see my hearing going downhill but I've pretty much mastered the art of thumb smashing. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

JJ Grandits said:


> Not to change the subject ( too much), but I've never noticed the "ping" when the clip ejects or had any trouble with M1 thumb. I can see my hearing going downhill but I've pretty much mastered the art of thumb smashing. What am I doing wrong?


Apparently, nothing! First time I loaded one, pushed it in (without a hold of the receiver, as was told to do, but forgot), 'SNAP/CHING', followed by words I can't use here.
As for the ejection "Ping", second bad thing (for a battle gun). Those little mags are awfully loud when they fly out and hit something.
Side note, NEVER shoot it at the range if there is a roof or ceiling over you...that brass can do some damage...
Forgot to add a comment in the original post. I know I mispelled "Garande"...reason is FIL found a typo in an old field manual, and it became a running joke between us. Hence, it's a term (spelling) of respect to him. Just so you know.
Matt


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

always heard it pronounced ga rand......the Garand family attended a national match a few years ago and pointed out that there name is pronounced gair ann. 

you hear lots of stories about the kerching sound caused by the vibrating enbloc being ejected, announcing to the enemy that the American would have an unloaded rifle. in truth any enemy that was close enough to be within hearing distance of the enbloc would be too death-en by the muzzle report of the Garand to hear the kerching. The sound is clearly heard in clips of my son shooting competition. i do think the enbloc could be seen by enemy with sharp eyes. remember that the m14 is basically a m1 with a removable box magizine. the basic design served until the jungles made a heavy long range rifle of questionable value....bet that causes some discussion...... 

right hand, four fingers kept tight against each other and straight , pointing down . little finger against the bolt operating handle. inside of hand against the stock right of breech. thumb pointing straight forward pointing down the barrel on top of the enbloc.

with little finger against bolt handle, hand rigid, move hand, lower arm and upper arm back toward body, opening bolt. while doing this, keep thumb rigid and straight, rotate straight thumb downward at wrist joint, pushing enbloc into well. (if bolt rides forward it will push against the rigid straight thumb pushing it up and out of the way of the closing bolt.. in other words if your thumb nail is upward parallel with the bolt you are right..if your thumb nail is is facing your left you are wrong....

got to be a clip somewhere showing this.... most m1 thumbs will take about a year to recover from.....(one year until the new nail looks normal....

on dial up at home...i'll find a clip or load a clip of my son shooting rapids at the office. 



remember not to shoot full power "hunting" 30-06 ammo in the garand...use ammo loaded for the garand....or the operating rod may be damaged. some one "creedmore sports?) sells an adjustable gas cylinder screw that leaks some of the gas when using highpower loads.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Good to know about the differance in Ammo. I was about to do just that.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Horinday loads for the Garand, its what we use for comp...good ammo. its not that low power ammo is used in the garand...its more to do with the speed of burn so therefore the type of power used....

ok i clipped out a few minutes of the complete video. This is my then 12 year old son at the Eastrn CMP National match and games with Garand rapid fire prone stage... they shoot 10 rounds with a clip change. so two rounds are loaded first. notice at 8 seconds you can see enbloc with two rounds loaded in an "X" pattern to make the 8 round clip hold the two....its tricky to do..... 28 seconds ,CMP requires the first two rounds to be charged in the well but the bolt closed over them....thats real tricky,,,,the shooter must not only push the two round loaded enbloc down the well but keep the top round down as the bolt rides forward...if not done properly, very good chance of M1 thumb. 2:09 the first enbloc is ejected....at around 2:15 loading of the second enbloc (full 8 rounds in this one). He has some trouble getting the enbloc seated (at twelve, my son was probably using most of his strength to load in the prone position) but shows hand placement. at 2:52 the second enblock is ejected. You know i've got to brag....at fourteen, CMP has invited my son to attend the Garand Master Trainers class to get certified to train other shooters to shoot the Garand.....at fourteen i was still in knickers...... 

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q174/acserf/?action=view&current=butner2009garand.mp4


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Roadking said:


> On a side note; checked out some of your auctions. I forgot about the collectability of old ammo and ammo boxes. The .32 S&W caught my eye; I've got about 15 boxes on the shelf. Never use them, always use newer...now I know why. How much is involved in getting on gunbroker to just sell parts and old ammo? Got enough new ammo, so thinking now of selling the old stuff for newer.
> As for the stock...any pics? Might be interested for my other one.
> Matt


It is very easy to set up an account at Gunbroker. Setting up an account and posting auctions at Gunbroker is much like doing the same at Ebay. All the steps you take are explained and easy & quick to understand. Before I sold anything, I would suggest buying some stuff first. That way - assuming you get positive feedback from the seller - you will build up a "reputation." I don't like buying anything from someone who has had less than 5 positive feedback replies. I will sell to someone with 0 feedback replies however because as a seller you always have money in had before you ship the item.

My wife, WIHH, is on a foray with some other gals this weekend and has our camera. I can post some photos of the Garande stock on Sunday on her return. The stock I have for sale is this Boyds set ==> http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/M1-GARAND-3-PIECE-SET-WALNUT-VIRTUAL-INLET-PART-p/300-011.htm


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> Good to know about the differance in Ammo. I was about to do just that.


I generally look at Gunbroker for my Garand ammo. I have purchased Greek M2 Ball ammo in a 'spam can' and milsurp ammo that I had to delink from a machine gun belt (M1919 Browning).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ace admirer said:


> Horinday loads for the Garand, its what we use for comp...good ammo. its not that low power ammo is used in the garand...its more to do with the speed of burn so therefore the type of power used....
> 
> ok i clipped out a few minutes of the complete video. This is my then 12 year old son at the Eastrn CMP National match and games with Garand rapid fire prone stage... they shoot 10 rounds with a clip change. so two rounds are loaded first. notice at 8 seconds you can see enbloc with two rounds loaded in an "X" pattern to make the 8 round clip hold the two....its tricky to do..... 28 seconds ,CMP requires the first two rounds to be charged in the well but the bolt closed over them....thats real tricky,,,,the shooter must not only push the two round loaded enbloc down the well but keep the top round down as the bolt rides forward...if not done properly, very good chance of M1 thumb. 2:09 the first enbloc is ejected....at around 2:15 loading of the second enbloc (full 8 rounds in this one). He has some trouble getting the enbloc seated (at twelve, my son was probably using most of his strength to load in the prone position) but shows hand placement. at 2:52 the second enblock is ejected. You know i've got to brag....at fourteen, CMP has invited my son to attend the Garand Master Trainers class to get certified to train other shooters to shoot the Garand.....at fourteen i was still in knickers......
> 
> http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q174/acserf/?action=view&current=butner2009garand.mp4


You have every right to brag! I'd be very proud if he were my son. I never had a son, so I'll take yours if you every want to give him up.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Well Thanks Cabin Fever, i am indeed lucky. My daughter and son have been adopted by the Army and Marine rifle team in my area and the Remington team......So why not,,,,you can feed both and put them through college.....then i'll take them back.....

I've noticed that i stop a thread cold when i put up a photo or video... anyway, i got a sales promo from Creedmoor sports (Good people) for the adjustable gas screw..

www.creedmoorsports.com/store/product.php?productid=16377&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Roadking said:


> ....As for the stock...any pics? Might be interested for my other one.
> Matt


Here are a couple photos of the new-in-box Garand stock I have. It is American black walnut - not birch like some are - and it is already finsihed. The link I gave you earlier was for the unfinished model. This stock set is 100% ready for your hardware. I have additional photos here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ace admirer said:


> well thanks cabin fever, i am indeed lucky. My daughter and son have been adopted by the army and marine rifle team in my area and the remington team......so why not,,,,you can feed both and put them through college.....then i'll take them back.....


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice looking setup there CF, and appreciate the oppurtunity, but after pulling the original out of storage, I'm going to have to pass...it's battle scarred and rough, but when the day comes when she comes home, I need to dress her proper.
Thanks again.
Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Whew, that's good - I understand. Two days after I posted the photos and didn't hear from you, I offered the stock set on GunBroker and sold it within 24 hours at the "Buy Now" price.

Personally, I'd rather have an original beat up stock with all the armory cartouches than a brand new "pretty" reproduction stock....but that's me.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=211223881


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries; I was slow to get back to you and wouldn't have had a bad word to say. Again, appreciate the offer.
Just need to leave her as was built for some time, knowing her original stock will be available for furture use.
Glad you got a good deal!
Matt


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

ace admirer said:


> Horinday loads for the Garand, its what we use for comp...good ammo. its not that low power ammo is used in the garand...its more to do with the speed of burn so therefore the type of power used....
> 
> ok i clipped out a few minutes of the complete video. This is my then 12 year old son at the Eastrn CMP National match and games with Garand rapid fire prone stage... they shoot 10 rounds with a clip change. so two rounds are loaded first. notice at 8 seconds you can see enbloc with two rounds loaded in an "X" pattern to make the 8 round clip hold the two....its tricky to do..... 28 seconds ,CMP requires the first two rounds to be charged in the well but the bolt closed over them....thats real tricky,,,,the shooter must not only push the two round loaded enbloc down the well but keep the top round down as the bolt rides forward...if not done properly, very good chance of M1 thumb. 2:09 the first enbloc is ejected....at around 2:15 loading of the second enbloc (full 8 rounds in this one). He has some trouble getting the enbloc seated (at twelve, my son was probably using most of his strength to load in the prone position) but shows hand placement. at 2:52 the second enblock is ejected. You know i've got to brag....at fourteen, CMP has invited my son to attend the Garand Master Trainers class to get certified to train other shooters to shoot the Garand.....at fourteen i was still in knickers......
> 
> http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q174/acserf/?action=view&current=butner2009garand.mp4


Ace, very impressive. Hope he goes far with it... and you've got every reason to brag! :goodjob:
Matt


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow...that is a beautiful stock!!!


----------

